# exoticpets



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry cant find the topic that i was going to try and get ahold of her to find out whats going on av seen her posting on bug nation stating facts about why she has not answered emails and what ever but it wont let me do a link it just gives me a log in page


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

we need to log in to read. maybe when you tested it you had previously logged in on there so it skipped the log in page for you : victory:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Would love to see that link, no time to answer emails but time to post on forums.

TW:censor:TS, keep these post going, It's people like us who buy from these cowboys unknowing what troubles lay ahead, it's people like us who can shut them down by letting everyone now not to use them. We MUST surely be having an effect on their business: victory:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

In case of misread, Exotic-pets are the tw:censor:ats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

not sure if this will work...think u have to be a member

BUG NATION :: Log in

its on the second page of buyer/dealer feedback if it doesnt work anyways


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

can you copy and paste then state where its from as i wanna hear what they have to say for them selves


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok..if im not allowed to do this i apologise in advance to the mods.

This was taken from a post repling to complaints on bugnation during autmn last year :

OK - I'm now back and I would just like to explain a few things. 

As we all know, bad comments get around much quicker than the good ones. I have to say that nearly all the customers I have supplied to over the past few years have been very pleased and happy with the stock and service I provide. 

There are a few cases (like I'm sure everyone has experienced somewhere along the line) problems have arisen. This could be down to a number of reason! 

Firstly, I'll explain again (although this is on the site) why it states please allow up to 10 working days for orders to be processed! 

Only a small amount of dried goods and live stock is currently on site. On a Monday/Tuesday all live foods are order in fresh along with dried goods and most of the livestock. We mainly keep popular species of snakes, some lizards, inverts and amphibians on site but not vast numbers. It is not possible for us to stock everything that is listed on the site, we do not have that kind of space! 

Unfortunately, some orders may be delayed past the 10 working days. If this is the case and this is our error, we will place some money into Pet Points. If this is out of our hands (suppliers not sending the correct stock, suppliers out of stock, delays due to weather-this can be in summer or winter) we can not be held responsible. Everyone has agreed to the terms & conditions which clearly state that extra time should be allowed - see below: 

*Quote:*
12 Force Majeure 

The Seller shall not be liable for any delay or failure to perform any of its obligations if the delay or failure results from events or circumstances outside its reasonable control, including but not limited to acts of God, strikes, lock outs, accidents, war, fire, breakdown of plant or machinery or shortage or unavailability of raw materials from a natural source of supply, and the Seller shall be entitled to a reasonable extension of its obligations. 



To the emails and phone calls: 
Unfortunately, I am thinking about removing the telephone number for a period of time as this delays me packing orders. These are not complaints but customers enquiring about species etc. 

Emails are replied to as soon as possible, but please be aware that the amount received each day takes up a lot of time. I try to dispatch orders on time, which may in turn cause some emails to be replied to late. If an email hasn't been replied to, please email me again, as errors do happen, some may be missed or deleted - I am only human! 

*Quote:*This is part of the reason why Mantisuk went down the drain. She had a huge backlog of orders for Orchid Mantids that were never processed, and never replied to emails.

MantisUK did not go down the drain and can still be found within the top 10 on Google. Unfortunately, as some of you are aware, I was scammed out of £1000. This money was spent trying to obtain a number of different species for my customers and for breeding. Due to this, any orders placed had to be refund and I had to stop breeding Mantids for some time (only now I'm I slowly getting back into this) The Orchid Mantids were totally our of my hands and for months emails were not replied to as our server messed up and we didn't receive any! 

For the people on this forum saying they have not received all there stock or nothing, please email me with the order number and I will of course look into this and resolve ASAP. 

Baby05x - I have sent you an email regarding the snake. 


Most people are not aware that it's mainly me running the business with only the odd helper a few times a week, this is just some of what I have to do: replying to emails/phone calls/up-dating the site stock/taking photos/writing care sheets/dispatching the orders/feeding and cleaning all the animals/doing accounts etc. 

Hopefully some of you can now understand why there may be some delays along the line - anyone who runs there own business, has to maintain a website and deal with over 3500 customers will understand! 

I hope this has explained a few things and cleared the air - nobody likes having anything bad said about them, but unfortunately, you can't satisfy everyone no matter how hard you try!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

She does go on to post a couple more times...but doesnt give any decent explainations


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Argh, now I feel really sorry for her....NOT

It's a business, what she is saying is frankly that she can't run it, her own words.

SO SHUT DOWN IF YOU CAN'T GIVE A GOOD SERVICE AND STOP WHINING ABOUT WHAT YOU CAN AND CAN'T DO:whip:

If I'm right:bash:, the customer is 95% right most of the time, the other 5% think we're right, I co-own a motorcycle garage and I think she gives good advice here...turn off the phone!!!!!!!!! Why did'nt I think of that! Oh that's right I have a REPUTABLE business to run:crazy:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah exactly...she is either talking out her :censor:...Or she cannot cope with the supply & demand...obvious thing to do = Employ more people?


Agree...?


Phil


(On a personal opinion basis i think they should be shut down, but we dont all have the full stroy)


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah people on the other forum told her to employ more people...but she kinda ignored that advice and apparently she has now expanded :lol2:

the snake she talks about was a baby corn that was delivered covered in mites and died a few days later...guess what?...she was ignoring that persons emails too, untill it got put on a forum


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm so the only way around this woman seems to either be, legal action or puplic humiliation?


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Same here, check out RIP Princess..Killed by supplier.

Hate these people with a passion:closed:

























Here's my 100% fit and healthy snake fron exotic-pets, 5 days before her suffering end, don't she look (healthy).


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww 

The woman that owns this place needs to be stopped, its been going on for far too long now.

Makes you wonder how many more snakes she has in that condition?

I notice there is only a PO box address on the site...so how would you find out the correct address to report to the rspca...throu companies house?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

i dont know how you can be so restrained Woodi...if it was me i would be :censor: at her by now

If you paid by credit card just do a charge back...its what i had to do to get my money back after them not delivering goods i ordered


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone here from Chesterfield??

You supply the time and supply the shotgun!:lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Have I missed something? Ive seen a few threads about this site recently but dont know what the problem is?
Im not questioning you I just dont know what problems everyone is having?!


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Totally agree; they, exotic-pets, offer a totally shit service and need to employ more staff or get out of the game.

I cannot comment on the state of the stock as I'm still waiting for an order I placed on 6th Jan, even though the site said that it was in stock. They've taken the money from my account ok though...!

They've ignored every mail I've sent but still have the time to send me the latest stock lists.

Well, they just lost another customer!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

jasper1 said:


> Totally agree; they, exotic-pets, offer a totally shit service and need to employ more staff or get out of the game.
> 
> I cannot comment on the state of the stock as I'm still waiting for an order I placed on 6th Jan, even though the site said that it was in stock. They've taken the money from my account ok though...!
> 
> ...


 
If you paypal'd or used a credit card to pay do a charge back....gets em to sit up and take notice : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well people have been trying to call her for me i think and been emailing her people i think she knows so may get an answer l keep you posted


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re extoic pets.*

To be honest, I feel some kind of action should be taken out against this "err person" and i use the term loosely.
She states she was scammed out of £1000, hmm, that as got my alarms bells rigning. Bunkum. Sounds like she could be going down the drain, hence people not getting their pets, but she quick enough to take money from them. To me this sounds like Fraud. Some may not use paypal and not protected. This is worrying. 
Can i suggest if some-one is in the know, how we can some-one get some legal action taken out against her, 1 for the benefit of these animals and 2 for all those people (who do not use this forum.) to safe guard them against having their money taken away from them, but not getting their pets. 
This type of shoddy manship of this 1 site, is ruining the reputation of extremely good sites. 
But the trouble with this, as with all things that sell pets ect, where there is supply, there will always be demand. 
A Petition or a warning would be a good idea to start with, Or any Shop Owners who know of this site, could always put a warning in their shops saying (long as its not to slanderous ect.) "DO NOT BUY FROM EXTOIC PETS U.K." Word of mouth is the strongest advertisement going.
What about contacting the sun or news of the world ect. i know they quite good at covering animal cruelty. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

I've complained to BBC Watchdog, they like a good story. 

Anyone wants to do the same, the more the merrier.

Here's the link

BBC - Consumer - TV and radio - TV and radio

Good luck:whistling2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Closing thread. 

Further complaints need to be taken up directly with the site concerned.


----------

